# PSU needed for Asus R9 270x connected to Asus H97 Pro gamer board



## Kirankp05 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Please suggest descent PSU for following config:
MoBo	ASUS H97 Pro gamer
GPU	Asus R9 270x DC2 2GB
CPU	i5 4670
My budget is 4 to 5k.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2014)

get seasonic s12ii 520.


----------



## Kirankp05 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi rijinpk1, thx for reply, I have learnt from some previous posts that It needs 6pin connectors but this has only one


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2014)

you can use molex converter that comes with the gpu itself.


----------



## Kirankp05 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi, rijinpk1
Please suggest the suitable cabinet also please . . . very confused to choose, . . .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 26, 2014)

your budget for cabinet??


----------



## Kirankp05 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi around 5k. . . . thx for helping out bro. . .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 26, 2014)

cooler master haf 912/ corsair 300r /nzxt phantom 240.
you are welcome bro


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 26, 2014)

Any Antec model within your budget and greater than 500W will be the best. Second option is Seasonic S12II 520W. If these aren't easy to find, you can also try Cooler Master GX series and OCZ 550W.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Hi around 5k. . . . thx for helping out bro. . .



if you can increase the budget a little  try getting NZXT Source 530.


----------



## Kirankp05 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys,
I've ordered following components from flipkart:
Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU -- 4950/-
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) -- 5880/-

Now only left with Cabinet to buy, almost decided to buy nzxt phantom 240. Is this fine for my rig, summarizing following components:
Asus H97 Pro gamer,
Intel i5 4670,
Asus R9 270x DCT2 2 GB,
Seasonic S12II 520,
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL),

I have AOC 24'' FHD monitor.
Can i go ahead with nzxt phantom 240 and suggest any after market CPU cooler, deepcool gamaxx 400(budget around 3k) having in mind. Please comment and suggest.


----------



## Kirankp05 (Sep 2, 2014)

Guys please help me out complete my RIG


----------



## BIKeINSTEIN (Sep 3, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Hi rijinpk1, thx for reply, I have learnt from some previous posts that It needs 6pin connectors but this has only one


Please try to get good quality PSU that natively comes with 2x PCIe 6-pin power connectors. Avoid using molex-to-PCIe convertors.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Guys please help me out complete my RIG



nzxt 240 is fine. but max cpu cooler height is 158cm.so cooler like hyper 212x will be neck to neck. or get corsair 300r + hyper 212x


----------



## Kirankp05 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi bro, how about Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2. can i go ahead with it.


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Hi bro, how about Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2. can i go ahead with it.



You can easily fit CM Hyper 212X in Scout 2 or even Noctua NH D14 which is one the biggest cpu coolers. I am having the Ghost White version of Scout 2


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Hi bro, how about Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2. can i go ahead with it.



 it is around 8k i guess. it is fine too. phantom 530 /nzxt h440 comes under similar league too


----------



## Kirankp05 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi brothers,
Yesrterday assebled all the following components I bought:
Mobo: Asus H97 pro gamer
Intel i5 4670
Corsair 400r cabinet
G.skill ripjaws 8GBx1
cooler master seidon 120v plus
Seasonic S12 520W
Asus R9 270X
segate HDD and Benq Monitor,
I've connected the display to Mobo only as i need to get HDMI convertor for my monitor to use GPU.

On power on, display is not coming in monitor, beep sound is coming, but front fans provided with Cabinet are not running and no display.
Please suggest solutions. . . 

after 3 months of wait i got finally yesterday but sad to see no display.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2014)

Your gpu has no HDMI connector ? which monitor do you have ? AFAIK asus dc2 top r9 270x has hdmi, display port, dvd-i and dvi-d ... so there should not be any connectivity issue between the monitor and gpu. Connect the monitor to graphic card.


----------



## Kirankp05 (Nov 7, 2014)

GPU is having but my monitor BENQ doesn't have the HDMI port


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2014)

What's the Beep sound , one long three short or something else. Reseat the GPU.Reseat the RAMS. Clear CMOS. Check the power connections of the GPU.


----------



## Kirankp05 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Thx for support. I've reset RAM. This solved the Display problem(pretty basic)

Now connected my FHD AOC tv via HDMI to GPU.

The display is very good, enjoying battlefield4.


----------



## Kirankp05 (Jun 1, 2016)

Guys thanks all for your support!!! 
Its 2 years+ and my PC running fine without any hiccups  

Thanks u guys


----------

